# Living Dungeon Internet Campaign/Game: Needs players!



## dragonmajesty (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi everyone,  

Over at the Necromancer Games boards (http://pub123.ezboard.com/bnecromancergames ) we are creating a web/internet play-by-post Dungeons & Dragons 3rd edition campaign called “Living Dungeon.”

This is an original campaign/world consisting of 5 Dungeon Master’s plus one Rules Master (Over-DM) to help coordinate and run the show. Each DM has their own city, and runs a game with a party of 4-5 PC based there. There is an epic dungeon near all 5 cities, wherein the different parties (run separately) can adventure.  The campaign is “Living” in the sense that these parties can interact with each other (either directly or indirectly) and are the official events and history in this original game.  Certain epic items and NPCs are unique in this world.  Thus if Party A seizes an important artifact no one else can get a copy of it (because there is only one!).  Also, if Party C kills an important NPC, this character is then dead to all the parties because everyone is playing in the same world. 

For more information, the important threads are in the “Adventures” forum at the Necromancer Games boards at this link: http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm24

There are 7 important threads for the game.
1)  Living Dungeon http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm24.showMessage?topicID=44.topic

This has PC creation information.  To summarize: 32 point PCs, see p.19-20 DMG.  Start at 2nd level with 1250 XP.  900 gp starting cash with no single item over 400 gp. The 3 Core Books will be used in all 5 cities/games.  Each city may use additional books depending on that DM’s preferences.

2)  Living Dungeon: Cities http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm24.showMessage?topicID=45.topic

There are 5 cities described here.  Very briefly they are:
1)  Tuer Sool: An Egyptian-like city ruled by a theocracy called the “Priesthood of Three Pillars.”
2)  Hadley's Hope: A desert bazaar in an ancient ruin turned
3)  Daresido: one big market where anything is available for sale including: information, mercenaries, assassins, magic items, etc. (ruled by two gnome brothers)
4)  Modros: a dark place filled with drugs, slaves, torture, and necromancy.
5)  Ursaphous: A city Of magic & knowledge ruled by a magocracy (council of wizards/sorcerers).

Each city has its own application thread in the Necromancer Games “Adventures” forum.  We need 4-5 players for each city.  Currently we need at least 8 more PCs to fill the game.

I myself am running the city of Ursaphous.  We currently have 3 players and need 1-2 more.  Our main need is a cleric, but a tough fighter-type would help too.  If interested in Ursaphous, or any of the other cities, then post!  Or you can contact me through email (my email address is listed on my profile).  Or post over at the NG boards.

Some PCs for the campaign have already been posted in the NG “Chat Characters” forum at: http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm36

Thanks,
dragon


----------



## dragonmajesty (Apr 21, 2003)

*Some player slots still available!*

Some player slots are still available in this Dungeons & Dragons 3rd edition campaign.  But they are starting to fill up fast.  So get in on this now!

Thanks,
dragon


----------



## dragonmajesty (Apr 23, 2003)

*5 players still needed!*

This Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition internet campaign still needs at least 5 players (and perhaps as many as 9).  The breakdown by city is:

1) Tuer Sool: An Egyptian-like city ruled by a theocracy called the “Priesthood of Three Pillars.”  Needs 1-2 players.

2) Hadley's Hope: A desert bazaar in an ancient ruin turned.  Needs 3-4 players.

3) Daresido: one big market where anything is available for sale including: information, mercenaries, assassins, magic items, etc. (ruled by two gnome brothers)  Needs 1-2 players.

4) Modros: a dark place filled with drugs, slaves, torture, and necromancy.  Might accept 1 additional player.

5) Ursaphous: A city Of magic & knowledge ruled by a magocracy (council of wizards/sorcerers).  This city is full.


----------



## dragonmajesty (May 7, 2003)

*Living Dungeon Campaign: Update*

The Living Dungeon Campaign is now full and underway.  If you still wish to join you can put your name on the waiting list by posting at this link:

http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm60.showMessage?topicID=21.topic

When a player leaves the game we will use this list to fill the open slot.  Also, if enough people post here we will consider expanding the campaign to include an extra city which will accommodate another 5 players.

Until then feel free to read the ongoing adventures in the various IC (In character) threads.  You may comment on or discuss the games with the players or other readers in the OOC threads.

Thank you,
dragon


----------

